# cascade



## sticksy (1/1/14)

whaddayareckon?

cascade pellets in kit n bits........ dry hop or boil?

if boil, 5min/10min or at flameout?


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/1/14)

Maybe all three. What are you aiming for in terms of bitterness or flavour?


----------



## Yob (1/1/14)

a whack at flameout_* and*_ dry after 4 days or under 1020


----------



## beerbog (1/1/14)

You can't ruin Cascade. Do what you wish with it. Bitter, flavour or aroma. It's gold any way........... :icon_drool2:


----------



## indica86 (1/1/14)

I think having it with milk would possibly suck.



Gibbo1 said:


> You can't ruin Cascade. Do what you wish with it. Bitter, flavour or aroma. It's gold any way........... :icon_drool2:


----------



## fletcher (1/1/14)

indica86 said:


> I think having it with milk would possibly suck.


i love it enough to doubt that. i've even slept with it. it's sexy.


----------



## lukiferj (1/1/14)

indica86 said:


> I think having it with milk would possibly suck.


Hop milkshakes. Great idea!

Back on topic. Agree with most here. Very hard to ruin a beer with cascade. Use late and dry hop. Yum


----------



## sticksy (1/1/14)

id like to get the grapefruit through. only used hops for the first time in my last brew but it was definitely delish! + one on the milkshake I reckon haha.
I did a 30 min & 15 min addition boil but want more aroma/flavour than the bittering. go the five and dry then hey.


----------



## lukiferj (1/1/14)

5 or even flameout will give heaps more aroma. 30 mins is not going to add a lot to your brew. Anything under 10 mins will give you flavour and aroma. Dry hopping is always a good idea


----------

